# are exo terra night glo bulbs meant to look like this?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

so I've got myself an exo terra night glo, and i can't remember what wattage it is but the fitting is able to take it from what ive read on the boxes. the thing is, is it meant to glow blue? mine glows purpley, like this










is this normal? shall i use it?

emily: victory:


----------



## rediggy (Jan 21, 2010)

hi yes they do look purplely so thats about right, ive had probs with them as a year ago i got 1 for my leos and it lasted 6months but have had some lately that have only lasted 2-3weeks and thats in different tanks so get a stand by if i was you :2thumb:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

thank you! i was getting worried :lol2: will do mods you can now close this thread ive found the answer i was looking for


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

rediggys right, they last about 5 seconds, if your lucky! shit things. but yeah, they look like that.


----------

